# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  اسعار الفائدة..اممم...ماذا تعني؟؟؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## sohel mohamed

ان اسعار الفائدة هي من المفاهيم المهمة في علم الاقتصاد، وفيما يخص تجارة العملات (الفوركس) فان التجار يعطون اهمية كبيرة لها وذلك لانها تعتبر اكبر واهم مقياس لتقييم عملة بلد ما، فهم يتابعون الاخبار الاقتصادية والتحليلات والتوقعات وكذا المؤشرات الاقتصادية طوال الوقت في محاولة الى التكهن بما سيؤول اليه قرار الفائدة المقبل لما له من تاثير على سعر صرف العملة المعنية.. 
اسعار الفائدة هي : معدل الفائدة على القروض من البنك المركزي للدولة وبها يتم ضبط أسعار الفائدة على القروض التي تمنحها البنوك التجارية للمنتجين والمستهلكين. 
ويجتمع المسؤولون في البنك المركزي في كل دولة لتحديد سعر الفائدة حوالي 8 الى 10 مرات في السنة وقد يكون هناك جلسات طارئة وغير محدده سلفا في الاجندة الاقتصادية ذلك لان اسعار الفائدة يجب ان تعدل دوما وفق الظروف الاقتصادية والمشاكل المالية التي تتعرض لها دولة ما وتعتبر اداة مهمة لعلاج الازمات النقدية .. 
ثلاث قرارات تكون متوقعه عند الاجتماع لمناقشة اسعار الفائدة من قبل اعضاء البنك المركزي لبلد ما وهي 
اما ان يتم التصويت على خفض اسعار الفائدة : وبذلك يعملون على خفض الفوائد التي تحصل عليها البنوك عند إقراضها الأموال للمنتجين مما يساعد على زيادة الطلب على القروض وبالتالي زيادة وتيرة الإنتاج والاستثمار في الدولة وذلك يكون لعلاج مشاكل التضخم وارتفاع الاسعار وملامح الكساد التي تنشأ عنهما، بالاضافة الى تنشيط النمو.(ينعكس ذلك سلبيا على العملة، فتنخفض اسعار صرفها غالبا اذ يتوقف التاثير على الاسواق بالتوقعات المسبقة ايضا فاذا جاءت النتيجة مفاجئة كان لها التاثير الاكبر اما اذا كانت متوقعه فقد لا نجد اي تاثير او بالعكس يكون التحرك ايجابي للعملة) 
اما ان يتم التصويت على رفع معدلات الفائدة : وبالتالي يقلل من القروض التي يطلبها المستثمرين من البنوك مما يؤدي لخفض وتيرة الإنتاج والاستثمار في الدولة اي يقلل النمو ويجعله يتباطأ وهذا القرار يتم اللجوء اليه في حالة الازدهار الاقتصادي ومعدلات النمو المرتفعه واحيانا تماشيا مع ارتفاعات اسعار النفط او الواردات وغيرها من الامور.(ينعكس ذلك ايجابيا على العملة غالبا،فترتفع امام باقي العملات كما يعتمد ذلك كما علمنا على التوقعات المسبقة ايضا)  
الخيار الاخير هو ان يتم التصويت على ان تبقى معدلات الفائدة كما هي: وذلك لانها تناسب الوضع الاقتصادي الجاري ولاحاجة الى تعديلها (وقد يكون ذلك سلبيا او ايجابيا للعملة على حسب التوقعات المسبقة والترشيحات ) 
وفي الحقيقة يتباين تأثير قرار سعر الفائدة على سعر العملات ما بين تأثير بعيد المدى و تأثير قصير المدى , بالنسبة للمتاجر العادي نستطيع أن نقول أن ارتفاع سعر الفائدة يؤدي في الأغلب لارتفاع سعر العملة وانخفاضها يؤدي لانخفاض سعر العملة 
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## abunawaf9

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## assim89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## omarhossam

بارك الله فيك

----------

